# Why do you think kenpo karate is the right martial art



## Manny (Sep 14, 2011)

For you kenpo fellows, why do you think kenpo karate is the right martial art?

Manny


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Sep 14, 2011)

Manny said:


> For you kenpo fellows, why do you think kenpo karate is the right martial art?
> 
> Manny



I do Kempo does that count? Its the right art because it is fun and i enjoy learning it. simple but true

B


----------



## Milt G. (Sep 17, 2011)

Manny said:


> For you kenpo fellows, why do you think kenpo karate is the right martial art?
> 
> Manny



Hi, Manny...
It is not the right art for everybody, but it is comfortable for me.
Of course, I have been at it awhile.  It was not always "comfortable"...  

There is no "right" martial art, IMO.
It is much like "blade steel".  It depends on the purpose and application.  Many different types could meet the need, depending on purpose and application.  
Those factors help determine what is right for an individual.
And as you know, there are "many" points of view and opinions.  

Have a great day!
Milt G.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Oct 4, 2011)

I came to Kenpo because the school within walking distance of my apartment (when I was ready to commit to training) was a Kenpo school. I stayed because the people there were great. 

Agree with Milt G. No "right" martial art...though there may be a "right" combination of an art with an individual's temperament. I wrestled in high school, and I was kind of violent in my youth. Kenpo's close-in and aggressive approach matched well with both of those.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 4, 2011)

For the most part, Kenpo attempts to address every range, and urges proficiency at every range.
Sean


----------



## SunWuKong (Aug 10, 2012)

Kenpo is the perfect balace of hard and soft style. Its adaptability to any given situation makes it realistically achievable in those situations when one must utilize it. We do not conform to the system; rather, the system conforms to the practicioneer, and over time diligence and hard work makes us fierce warriors. I've been training for the last nine years in Tracy's Kenpo, and I see the potential in all arts and their disciples; however, I cannot help but feel that I have the edge over my peers and opponents in those situations when ferocity and peace must become allies to protect oneself. 

Matt SWK


----------



## youngbraveheart (Aug 11, 2012)

I honestly don't know if the Chow/Chun Sr. art style that I train in is the "right" martial art - the right one for everyone. All I can say is: I am fortunate and lucky to have been accepted as a student, over 12 years ago. There are not many of us. It is the only one I would ever want to be a part of. I wouldn't want to be a student of any other art style.


----------



## AmyStrader (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi Milt;
The right art is the one that you train hard at and enjoy just as much. Feeling the sense of commitment, pride and encouragement that comes with hard work and the joy of accomplishment. Do what you love and love what you do, it's way too hard not to love it.


----------

